# New Babies



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well, my husband and I are the proud "grand-parents" to 2 new sets of twins....both sets are male and female. One set was born Friday (3/20) and the other was yesterday (3/24). At just a few hours old yesterday, the little male feel asleep standing up. Poor little guy, I felt so sorry for him that I finally laid him down. The ones born Friday were roughly 9 and 7 lbs. The 2 yesterday were 9lbs each. The ones yesterday are HUGE. We thought for sure the doe was going to have 3 or possibly more because she was so big.


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Here is the female born yesterday (3/24)


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

And these are the twins born Friday (3/20). The white one is the male.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Cute kids! Congrats! 

One of my little newborn bucklings didn't seem to know how to lay down either once he got up to stand. He tried to sleep standing too! It was so funny. He eventually figured it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Very pretty. Congratulations!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh so sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## justamerefarm (Sep 2, 2014)

Beautiful babies! Congratulations! Nubians?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

That picture of the sleeping on his feet buckling looks like a picture of Eeyor !!!!!


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

LOL, hadn't really thought of that but you are right. ::


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

So cute!!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

they are loverly


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## dms6483 (Oct 19, 2012)

We had another set of twins born yesterday (4/5). Another male and female.


----------

